# Mosquito 'F for Freddie' Sold, Stays in Canada



## Crimea_River (Feb 6, 2022)

One of the 4 flying Mosquitos in the world has been sold. VR796, a B.35 formerly based in Vancouver and restored to appear as 'F for Freddie', has been sold to an organization in Kelowna, British Columbia. Happily, she's saying in Canada.









Famous Wooden Warplane Coming Soon to the Okanagan


Kelowna’s KF Centre for Excellence acquires one of the last de Havilland Mosquitos The KF Aerospace Centre for Excellence (opening later this year) is excited to announce a de Havilland 98 Mosquito will soon be joining its star-studded cast of classic aircraft. Affectionately known as ‘Mossie’...




kfcentre.ca





Also sold by the Jens family is a Spitfire XIV low-back which is going to a private owner close to where I live and so I'll hopefully see her buzzing around here soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 6, 2022)

Good stuff. I'll probably never see it in person but you never know. Daughter #2 lives in Kamloops which is a two hourish stones throw from Kelowna


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 7, 2022)

excellent news on both airframes.Oshkosh would be a great place to introduce them!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2022)

Good news indeed!


----------



## Povar (Oct 9, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Good stuff. I'll probably never see it in person but you never know. Daughter #2 lives in Kamloops which is a two hourish stones throw from Kelowna


I took my grandson out there yesterday and as luck would have it they had Freddy outside for an engine run. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 9, 2022)

Excellent and lucky you!

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 9, 2022)

How awesome is that!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2022)

Most glorious sound.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 10, 2022)

Good stuff. I know they are working through a few minor issues on it but no reason not to see it in the air again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2022)

Good one!


----------

